# Trooper Eli McCarson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Eli McCarson*
New Jersey State Police, New Jersey

End of Watch: Thursday, December 17, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 30

*Tour:* 10 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Eli McCarson was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a domestic violence call.

Trooper McCarson was responding to a domestic violence call and was traveling on Quinton-Alloway Road near Route 49. He was driving in heavy rain when he lost control of the patrol car and struck a utility pole.

Trooper McCarson was taken to The Memorial Hospital of Salem County, where he died from his injuries.

Trooper McCarson had served with the New Jersey State Police for 11 months. He graduated the 155th class of the New Jersey State Police Academy in February 2015.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Joseph Fuentes
New Jersey State Police
PO Box 7068
West Trenton, NJ 08628

Phone: (609) 882-2000

Read more: Trooper Eli McCarson


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother McCarson.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Tragic!! RIP Brother...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Too young 
RIP


----------

